# revert to .893



## kendeezy (Oct 18, 2011)

hey guys. i recently tried to flash .901 using p3droids method and it seems that i lost root and also lost my camera app or apk(not sure what its called)

the question i have is if i go into stock recovery and wipe all data and cache and just install the .893 update.zip that was pushed to my phone, will that bring it to stock .893 or will that ruin something. right now i am really looking just to get back to stock .893 at the moment.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

I ran into the same problem, but realized i lost root before moving onto .901 update by mistake. If it doesn't let you run the update back to 893, you may have to flash back to stock, but dont quote me on that.

1. Once you get the .893 version on then you want to zerg rush it, easy one to use it ROTA893 found here ... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13807-root-ota-55893-aka-rota893/

2. Then apply the .901 update still on your sdcard-ext but means of the stock recovery. Easiest way to it is Power down. Press power and both volume buttons. Toggle down to recovery with the down volume button. Press the up volume button to choose recovery. Once there choose install update from sdcard (the update has to be on the external sdcard), then choose the. 901 update zip.

3. Presto your on .901 with root.

4. Recommend either applying a custom rom to debloat the update since it is an official update it includes all the fattiness. Or use Root Explorer and remove anything you don't want on it (Not recommended if you don't know what you need to keep and what can go).

5. If you choose not to install a custom rom then your stuck with .901 and no camera, here is the apk ... http://www.speakit-net.com/Phone/Droid/apps/Camera.apk just throw it on your phone somewhere and open/run it.


----------



## kendeezy (Oct 18, 2011)

so i should try wiping data and go install 893 first and if it doesnt work then how would i flash back to stock?


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

No just try installing the .893 update file from the stock recovery screen, if you succeed proceed with zerg rushing it with ROTA893. Should be no need to wipe data. If it fails to update backwards to .893 which i have funny feeling it might you will have to use fxz flash method to go back to stock and just update from their to 893 and proceed with zerg rushing it.


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

The fxz method can be found here ... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4603-fxz-fastboot-recovery/


----------



## kendeezy (Oct 18, 2011)

ok i will try but i did try to fxz back to 893 yesterday and it failed right away. i dont know if the file i had was bad or something, i have the file to the 886 fxz. do you happen to know where to find the correct 893 fxz file?


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's a link to the 5.5.893 FXZ http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13700-fastboot-files-55893-fxz-leaked/ just use one of the mirrors to grab the file needed.


----------



## kendeezy (Oct 18, 2011)

i tried installing 893 from stock recovery but it failed. so i am going to try to fxz to 893 in rsd 5.5 and see what happens. i dont know what to do if that doesnt work. any suggestions?


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

That is the last trick up my sleeve, past that its beyond me. But that should work. Let me know what happens.

Just did a little reading if you have problems with the flashing of fxz 893 files check this thread out ... http://rootzwiki.com...ur-bionic-here/


----------

